# HELP!  I need help planning first trip to WDW & Universal



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

I have 2 guide books and read them cover to cover, but I am overwhelmed by all the choices and would love it if someone with experience would suggest an itinerary for the following trip:

*Flying out* - Red eye on a Tuesday night

*Arriving:*  About noon on a Wednesday - staying at Bonnet Creek - taking shuttle from airport
*
Departing:*  About noon on a Friday (10 days later)
*
What we want to do* - all the Disney Parks and Universal - especially Harry Potter.  (Clarification - we aren't looking for any other activities - we need help with a plan to visit the parks, how much time to spend, etc. - Just an overview.)
*
Who* - Myself and son w/Autism (24)
*
Car* - Don't want one - definitely going to use shuttles.  (This is definite - I have bad vision and can't drive at night in a strange place.)

*Dining* - We like to start with a big breakfast outside the park, and have ice cream in the afternoon and one meal in the park.  No fine dining, but healthy options are nice.  I'm ordering groceries from Garden Grocer.

*Timeframe* - We are not rope drop people (and don't want to be.)  We like to sleep in, have a big breakfast, hit the park about noon, and stay until it closes.  

*Wed.* - taking airport shuttle to Bonnet Creek, getting groceries, taking a nap (our flight is a red eye) go to Downtown Disney for dinner.  

After that....I'm lost!  If anyone wants to suggest a day-by-day itinerary for us, I will be forever in your debt!

Thurs. -

Fri. - 

Sat. -

Sun. -

Mon. -

Tues. -

Wed. -

Thurs. -

Fri. - Fly home


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 3, 2013)

Without a car, there's not much you can do. The ($12/day) bus at Wyndham Bonnet Creek can also take visitors to the outlet malls. I would know, I live in the Orlando area since 1983!

TS


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Without a car, there's not much you can do. The ($12/day) bus at Wyndham Bonnet Creek can also take visitors to the outlet malls. I would know, I live in the Orlando area since 1983!
> 
> TS



Clarification:  This trip is for my son - we aren't looking for any other activities - we need help with a plan to visit the parks, how much time to spend, etc. - Just an overview.  We definitely don't want a car.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 3, 2013)

*The problem you are going to have...*

Denise, the problem with your plan is you want to spend time doing things (which presently are unknown) but I can guarantee you will demanding as all heck without a car.  You will be at the mercy of buses which run maybe full and maybe not and if you get at the bus stop a few minutes after one just left you are stuck at that bus stope for another 15 to 30 minutes.  If you were to do that today you would freeze as Orlando started in the high 30s low s this morning and it never got warmer than 51 degrees.

I am from maine and I know what cold is.  It was COLD in Orlando today with 50 mile an hours gusts the wind chill factor made it COLD.  

One can suggest for instance going to Old Town for an evening activity of watching the parade of old cars (let's for a moment here assume this activity is an example of what you would want to do).  Getting there by car is talking in minutes whereas by bus with waiting and transfers and all (assuming you know how the system works) you are now talking in 1/2 hours to hours.  Not my cup of tea.

I believe you should reconsider the idea of a car.

frenchieinme


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

We are *ONLY* going to the parks - that's it.    I can take the Bonnet Creek shuttle to the parks, and we definitely will not be renting a car.  

More info. - DS cannot read maps, and I am blind in one eye and have poor vision.  I do not like driving in strange locations, especially after dark, and I'm much more comfortable with the shuttle - DEFINITELY no car.  *If we get stuck at a park some night, I have no problem taking a cab back to WBC.

What I really need is a suggestion about which parks to visit on which days, and how many days to spend at each park.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 3, 2013)

Denise, this site is your new best friend.

TouringPlans will help you customize a plan based on when you are going to get the best possible experience out of your time. You will be able to see what parks will be busiest on what days, based on historic data, you will be in town. They may charge a small membership or other fee for some of their services, but it is worth it. The site is highly regarded within the Disney community and is data-driven through the work of hundreds of people who monitor line waits, etc., and report back. 

And, based on a quick review of the site, it looks like they've just added Universal as well.

Personally, I would take a day each for each of the Universal Parks (try to get a two-day park hopper; park hopping is very easy there.) One day each for MK, AK, and Epcot, and a half-day for Hollywood Studios (and maybe fill in that day with stuff you missed other places.) I always try to give myself either a "day-off" in the middle or at the end (preferably, both) to recharge my batteries, and just do stuff around the resort, or do one day at one of the water parks.


----------



## Catira (Mar 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> We are ONLY going to the parks - that's it.    I can take the Bonnet Creek shuttle to the parks, and we definitely will not be renting a car.
> 
> What I really need is a suggestion about which parks to visit on which days, and how many days to spend at each park.
> 
> We will be there in June, so I imagine when we leave Bonnet Creek each day  mid-morning, it will be quite warn.



Denise if you want to plan park days according to crowd levels and extra magic hours check out www.easywdw.com (it's free)

A nice treat at Magic Kingdom is the dessert party while you see Wishes fireworks. Private dining area and no need to stake out a spot in advance to see the show. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

Since this is our first trip - I am looking for more basic info. than that.  I have no idea in what order to visit the parks, where to start, how many days to spend at each, etc.  I'd love a basic plan that I can start with.

In other words people - please spoon feed it to me - nothing complicated - just get me started - where should I go each day?  

*Thanks Amy - that's exactly what I need to get started.



> A nice treat at Magic Kingdom is the dessert party while you see Wishes fireworks. Private dining area and no need to stake out a spot in advance to see the show. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/di...dessert-party/



Thanks Catira - That sounds like something DS would love!


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 3, 2013)

My two cents, you can go in almost any order.  Find the calendar that tells you how busy the Disney parks are.  Magic Kingdom was the busiest.  Don't miss the fireworks and lighted parades.  Figure out the system for the busy rides like Space Mountain.  

At Universal Islands of Adventure, I recommend going when the park opens and go right to the big Harry Potter ride, just follow the crowd down there and get in the ride line.  Then do the other stuff.

Part of it is just going and figuring it out on the fly, they make it pretty easy.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2013)

Denise, 

I dont think Bonnet Creek makes sense without a car unless ypu plan to spend all your time at the resort, but thats me. 

I think you are over thinking this..

There are 4 Disney parks..Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom.and Universal has Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios (plus the water parks but its too cold for them now) You might want a day for Downtown Disney and another for City Walk

So there are 6 parks. and two shopping /entertainment areas  Do one a day and you are done.  Me;  I do one one day and sit by the pool for the rest of my stay

You can take the now famous Bonnet Creek shuttle to The Disney parks, but it doesnt go to Universal..That will probably be a $50  taxi ride


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 3, 2013)

Just two simple observations for now:



DeniseM said:


> *Timeframe* - We are not rope drop people (and don't want to be.) We like to sleep in, have a big breakfast, hit the park about noon, and stay until it closes.


It can be very grueling going to the park mid-day.  That's when lines are the longest, and if it's summer (or spring or fall) it's miserably hot.

We rope drop.  The first hour is FABULOUS, with minimal lines on the headliners.  We get FastPasses.  We circle back around and ride second-tier rides (with no waits), use FastPasses and collect more.  As the crowds build, we do the other attractions that almost never have waits and use more FastPasses.  Then about lunchtime, we're leaving the park, amazed at the masses coming in and the incredible long wait times for rides that we walked on earlier.

We get more done in 3-4 hours (rope dropping) than people who come at noon and stay for 10-12 hours.

At noon, we go back and eat lunch, nap or enjoy the pool, eat dinner, then come back for evening entertainment.





Catira said:


> Denise if you want to plan park days according to crowd levels and extra magic hours check out www.easywdw.com (it's free)


I highly suggest this, as well.  They have calendars that show which parks are most and least recommended each day, along with a detailed explanation of why.  They also have a great forum that you'll find very helpful.  They are to WDW planning what TUG is to maximizing timeshare value.


----------



## nanc65093 (Mar 3, 2013)

Denise,

I've found these websites helpful for Disney visits:

http://www.wdwinfo.com
http://www.mousesavers.com

Have only been to Universal once and that was prior to Harry Potter opening.

Enjoy,

Nancy


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 3, 2013)

One thing we learned the hard way, if the calendar says it is a red day, do something else that day"


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for your car advice, but I already hashed all the transportation stuff out in another thread, and we will definitely not have a car. 

I know some of you can't imagine not having a car, but that is the best choice for me, with my vision.  I really can't drive at night in a strange place - period - it's not safe and I'm not going to attempt it.

I am REALLY only asking for park planning info. - really...


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 3, 2013)

Also, for a split between WDW and Universal ...  You'll have 8 full days.  I would suggest either 6/2 or 5/3.  WDW is way bigger.

With WDW, you have four parks, so you'll want to figure out which ones to do how many times.  Personally, we like (at least) 7 days at WDW with one day at Animal Kingdom and (at least) 2 days at each of the other parks.  With just 5 or 6 days, you'll have to decide if you want to do all 4 WDW parks, and which one(s) to do multiple times.

From there, I suggest looking at easyWDW's crowd calendar and picking the parks to maximize the number of Recommended Park days.  I'm guessing that you don't want to publicly post what days you'll be there, but if you'll PM or email me the dates, I would be happy to show you how to pick the parks.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow Denise -- you are presenting many difficulties here, which I would love to figure out a way to help you with, since you've helped so many of us here.
What time of year are you going?  How much time do you have to develop a plan?  A good plan is essential for coping with WDW (not so much for US/IOA).  I love WDW, but it can be challenging at times, depending on weather and crowd levels (and personal stamina and goals).

Lots of research will help you -- start with this thread (the disAbilities thread in the disboards): http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20  You can get lots of help there.  You will want to go to Guest Relations first thing at WDW to get a "Card" that I can't remember the name of right now for your son (it will come in handy).  

I wish I knew more about how Bonnet Creek works; I usually recommend getting a car, but can really understand your driving issue -- that's one of the reasons I joined DVC -- so I can use their busses at night.  I will put my thinking cap on and see what I can do for a plan for you.

What kind of attractions/experiences does your son enjoy?  What does he need to avoid? 

 I'm sure it is very possible for you all to have a wonderful time and see why so many of us really love the Disney experience.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 3, 2013)

WDW (and Universal) are CRAZY BUSY all of the time.  Even the "slow" days are busy.  So anything you can do to make it less busy helps.  The two basic things you have control over are:

1) The park selections.  That's where easyWDW helps.  It makes a pretty big difference which park you go to each day.  For instance, on New Year's Eve last year, the wait times at Magic Kingdom were 1-4 hours for most rides (including ones that don't normally have waits!).  The wait times at Animal Kingdom were very close to an "average" day.

2) The touring plans.  Rope drop, utilizing FastPasses, and knowing which attractions should be done when help here.  Each park has a few rides that have long lines (often an hour or longer) most of the time.  Doing those rides at rope drop (or a few other strategic times, or using a FP) makes a big difference.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

We will be there in early June, and DS wants to see as much as possible in the Disney parks and universal, and I mostly need help in planning a schedule to do that.  He likes EVERYTHING at the parks and wants to do as much as possible.

He does not want to hang around the resort and relax, or do resort activities, or visit anything besides the parks - so we will be hitting the parks every day. 

I discussed it with DS, and he doesn't want to have any special accommodations - at 24, that's awkward for him, so we will just be regular folks.

I feel like I have a handle on the transportation (from the other thread) so now I'm ready to start on a park plan.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 3, 2013)

Not getting a car isn't that big of a deal.  It would be even better if you were on site, but Wyndham Bonnet Creek is probably the best "off-site" location if you're not going to have a car.  That really won't be a problem.

Personally, we always like to have a car, but your situation is different and I think you're making the best decision based on your situation.  (But if you can get a DVC instead of WBC, you'll be even better off!)


----------



## mecllap (Mar 3, 2013)

Great, June gives you time to plan.  There could have been a possibility that someone might not be comfy with crowds and smaller spaces so more time at Epcot and less at MK would be better than most would do.  Or there might be a preference for more time with animals, so another day at AK might be more important.  Or no thrill rides could mean that you could see both US and IOA in one day (which still might be something to consider -- for some people that works, some like 3 days there, or 2 days works for most for the first time, if you want to "do" most things there [some of us would go for more WW days]).  You will have to be very selective and use the Fastpass system at WDW wisely to be able to do very many of the "big" attractions/rides at WDW if you stick to your going later in the day plan.

WDW is enormously huge -- people can easily walk at least 5 miles a day or more per Park there, esp. at Epcot and AK; it can be exhausting.  It will be hot in June, esp in the afternoon.  And it's not a dry heat like Nevada, it's sticky.  And it may rain in the late afternoon, so be prepared.  Gosh, I'm starting to be a downer, sorry. -- there are ways to cope with all of this.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I think you are over thinking this..



Ron - maybe you missed this, but I will be traveling with my autistic son, so I need a solid plan that we both feel comfortable with.


----------



## Catira (Mar 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Ron - maybe you missed this, but I will be traveling with my autistic son, so I need a solid plan that we both feel comfortable with.



Denise I'm traveling in June also. I have my days picked out according to crowd calendar end Extra magic hours. If you want to contact me via PM I can let you know what days were best for me. We are not sure of doing Universal yet.. but we never go during a weekend. I'll be there for 2 weeks and also plan to to do the water parks.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Denise,

   This may be useful ahead of timel:  http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/touring-plans
   We usually do one park a day and try to plan that around the weather.

   There are some errors on this map, but it's a good overview:  http://blog.touringplans.com/2013/0...lt-disney-world-park-maps-debuting-march-3rd/

   For example: Animal Kingdom: Best to see the animals first thing in the morning as this is when they're stirring and active, but as you do sleep in, then going when there's a light rain is considered a good time, too,  as this brings the animals out . You'll be in the covered tram on the Kiliminjaro Safaris, so  this will be good. The Kali River rapids is fun and you'll get wet anyway.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/destinations/animal-kingdom/

  Epcot: Lots of walking and I always enjoy this during a good weather day.

  ..... and so on.

  There are good guide books that suggest possible itineraries that you might find helpful.  Frommer's was helpful to me on my first visit:  http://www.frommers.com/destinations/waltdisneyworld/0549010007.html

   You have my email address if you'd like to chat. I've been there 5-6 times now.  

  You are the best judge of your son's (and your own) style and needs. 
   Best, J


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

Catira said:


> Denise I'm traveling in June also. I have my days picked out according to crowd calendar end Extra magic hours. If you want to contact me via PM I can let you know what days were best for me. We are not sure of doing Universal yet.. but we never go during a weekend. I'll be there for 2 weeks and also plan to to do the water parks.



Thank you!  I am going to look at the suggested websites and let you know if I have any questions.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Denise,
> 
> This is a pintable map that will be useful ahead of timel:  http://blog.touringplans.com/2013/0...lt-disney-world-park-maps-debuting-march-3rd/
> 
> ...



Thanks - great info.!


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Ron - maybe you missed this, but I will be traveling with my autistic son, so I need a solid plan that we both feel comfortable with.



I didnt miss it but I did treat your son like you said he wants to be treated...in your words:  "...he doesn't want to have any special accommodations - at 24, that's awkward for him, so we will just be regular folks."

Regular folks dont do what Michael and the others here are suggesting...they practice the equivalent of speed dating. See and do as much as you can in as little time as possible. (and at the end of the day dont remember who or what they did or saw)  Regular folk are the ones Michael waves good-by to as he leaves the park at noon....regular folk complain about the long lines and always miss something important, no matter how good a planning job they do.

I stand by my advice...6 parks in 6 days, then decide which ones deserve a second visit... they will all be crowded and hot and fun. But you wont get it all done...there will be reasons for another visit... I know my daughter and granddaughter took 3 days to do Universal and Harry Potter

I would add; for each park have the one or two "must dos" and get them done or scheduled with a fast pass first thing


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks - great info.!




 I had edited my post without having seen your reply.  ETA:  http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/touring-plans


  I think Amycurl suggests this, too.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 4, 2013)

Denise, without a GAC, I'd recommend following one of the casual touring plans on touringlans.com and avoiding parks with the extra magic hours that day. I made a spreadsheet with the projected crowd levels for each park for each day and figured out which to visit in what order that way. We did all 4 the first four days, then figured out which we wanted to visit again. There was a lot at AK we missed (lots of shows there) so we really needed a second day. We were fine with one day at MK. Epcot and HS we also did 2 days.

For universal, I'm not sure when their attendance is lowest, but I'd recommend a weekday since you don't do rope drop. We did HP in 1/2 day, but we were there early on a Saturday. If you want to do the wand thing, go there first or before park close. The wait can be 2 hours.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Denise - first, generally, I would suggest 2 days at Magic Kingdom, 2 days at Epcot, a full day at Hollywood Studios - or two. Unless your son is a huge animal fan, I suggest skipping Animal Kingdom. It is very far away from the other parks and there are only 3 good rides there. (I am not a fan of the safari ride - I think that it is lame).

First day at MK - go straight to Space Mountain and get your fastpass. Do not stand in the standby line unless the wait is less than 15 minutes. While you are in TomorrowLand, look at the time til the next show at LaughFloor, if it is more than 5 or 10 minutes, go to Buzzlightyear, it is right around the corner. When you are finished with Buzz, look at the time for Laughfloor again, if more than 5 or 10 minutes, go across the way to Stitch and do Stitch. Go back to Laughfloor. If it is more than 30 minutes to your FP for Space Mountain, do Buzz a second time. MAKE SURE YOU SHOW UP FOR YOUR FP AT SPACE MOUNTAIN.

Eat lunch at Cosmic Rays.

If it has been more than 2 hours since your FP for Space Mountain or you have used it (whichever occurs first), you are now eligible for another fastpass. Go to Fantasyland and get a Fastpass for Pinnochio. You will now be right by Small World and very close to Haunted Mansion both of which are high volume, high capacity rides. Do one of those and then the other. In that general vicinit are Hall of Presidents (close to Haunted Mansion) and Country Bear Jamboree.

Watch the daytime parade. 

USE YOUR PINOCCHIO FAST PASS and if it has been more than two hours, get a fastpass for Ariel's ride which is right by Philharmagic. Do Philharmagic while you are over there - or anytime that you need a rest. Then the teacups and carrousel on the way over to Ariel. 

Basically on the first day at Magic Kingdom, I suggest doing only TomorrowLand, FantasyLand and Liberty Square and Country Bear Jamboree. The other day at MK, you will do AdventureLand and the rest of FrontierLand.

At the most crowded parts of the day, Small World, Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Carribbean are the places that you want to be. 

You want to get fastpasses for Big Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain and Space Mountain.

When you need a rest, the TTA (in TomorrowLand) and Carousel of Progress are your friends. 

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

If Thursday is your first day at the parks, I suggest MK as your first park.

On Friday, I would do the second day at Magic Kingdom. I would suggest that you make lunch reservations at Crystal Palace. It is a lovely restaurant and there are many vegetarian options. 

When you enter the park, go just past the Crystal Palace and follow the walkways that are to the left - fairly far left of the castle --- and that will lead you into AdventureLand. JungleCruise will be first up, this is a fairly slow line. Go ahead and ride if the line is short, if not, keep on moving towards the back of the park.

For the next few rides, with a late arrival, you may want to ride if the lines are short. Otherwise, keep on going. 

Next is the Aladdin's Magic Carpet --- see the wet spot on the concrete? If you want the camel to spit on you, stand there. This ride is like Dumbo, but on Magic Carpets instead of Flying Elephants. It moves slowly and is not very exciting - pass if the line is too long. Then you will come to TikiRoom. Still one of my favorites. However, if you regularly go to DisneyLand, pass on this. It is too similar to what you already do at DL.

Get your fastpasses for ThunderMountain and then backtrack to the rides that you passed up, if the lines are short. If those lines are long, go on Pirates of the Carribbean. It is a high capacity. continuous loading ride so it is the place to be if the park is still crowded.

As soon as you are eligible for a FP, get it for Splash Mountain. While waiting for your FPs, take targets of opportunity. One of my favorites (and lots of people will not be fans), is taking one of the rafts to Tom Sawyer Island. I actually enjoy climging through the caves. I think that it is fun. Stop and get a lemonade at Aunt Polly's if it is open. 

Repeat anything that you have really enjoyed. And wait for the Electric Light Parade and the fireworks --- if it is too early, move onto your next park. --- I really love the idea of the dessert party. If you have reservations, do that for watching the ELP and the fireworks. The view is really great from the location of the dessert party --- it is a patio of the noodle station, right at the entry to Tomorrowland.

Depending on how busy the park is, you may be done within a few hours. If you are, use the Disney Transportation system to go to the park with the EMH. See whatever the event is, Illuminations or Fantasmic, and do the rides until you drop.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

*If it is Saturday, make it Epcot*

On the weekends in June, both Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios get overrun with locals. Which is the reason that I suggest MK for Thursday and Friday. 

Epcot is HUGE and there are no rides that are similar to DL except for Soarin which is identical to California Adventure.

Go straight to Soarin (in the Land - go past the Epcot Ball and at go to the right - it is the building that is shaped like a Tagine) Soarin is downstairs and get a FP if you are going to ride it. Then go on "Living with the Land" and watch the film that is up on the second floor (which is the floor you entered on). 

If you are not goind to Soarin, go into the Living Seas, first [alternately, go to the left and get a FP for TestTrack or a FP for Mission Space] --- just through the entrance, don't stand in line for the Nemo ride. The aquarium is really wonderful. I like Crush --- which is an interactive live show similar to LaughFloor. When you are finsihed with the Living Seas, go to the Land if you were not there earlier for Soarin and do the Living with the Land and the film.

Once you are finished with the Land, if you did not start with Living Seas, do not go there next, go to your right instead and do Imagination with Figment. Then watch the Captain EO video. 

If you did Living Seas first, go through the first of the parentheses shaped buildings and go into the second one (the one that was on your left when you entered). Inside, there is a virtual roller coaster that you design yourself. This is tons of fun. My young adult kids can do this several times ... one of their favorite things at the parks. 

After the design it yourself roller coaster, do Energy Adventure with Ellen. Use your FP and get the FP that you did not get first. 

Then head to World Showcase. If you are hungry, take the boats to Morocco and eat at the counter service restaurant there -- they have several vegetarian options that are quite good. I love the vegetable couscous and tabbouleh. Then, work you way back down one side of world showcase. Do each land as you come to it. 

There are only a few rides, in World Showcase. Mexico has a very atmospheric boat ride 9three Caballeros) and so does Norway (Maelstrom). Otherwise, it is just seeing the shows, or videos or shopping. 

Some of my favorites - the trains in Germany. The mime in France. And there is a stage between UK and Canada which has a rock and roll group who wears kilts. They are fun to watch.

In France, there is a video which is great --- it is in back of the shops. China and Canada also have videos. 

Alternately, divide the park into two halves. Do the left half on one day and the right half on the other. The problem with doing it this way is that there are many more rides on the left half (Energy Adventure, Mission Space, TestTrack and design it yourself roller coaster, Mexico and Norway). And the right half has Soaring, Nemo and Figment.

We normally do the ball on the way out of the park. During the day, people go to the ball first and the line is really long. I like the ride, but it is not thrilling: it is informative. 

elaine


----------



## JudyS (Mar 4, 2013)

I love Disney and have been there probably a couple of dozen times. My strategy is quite different than most people's. I feel that most of the attractions at WDW are good, very good, or excellent. (Except the Tiki Birds, which I'm sick of. Also, the "Hall of Presidents" is only good for cooling off when it's hot.) Therefore, I do not bother using a touring plan or standing in lines to do the "best" attractions. There are some rides at Disney that I love, but none I love enough to spend 90 minutes in line when I could be going on other rides. (Also, some of the rides with the longest lines are just newer, not better. If this is your first trip to a Disney park, almost all the rides will be new to you, except a few that are similar to carnival rides.) 

I don't get up early, either. (There is almost nothing on Earth that motivates me to get up early.)

I just do whatever attractions are nearby and don't have much of a wait. Especially in the Magic Kingdom, there is almost always something good nearby that doesn't have much of a wait. 

There at signs posted at most attractions in WDW saying what the wait is, starting from the time you pass the sign. The signs are almost always accurate within a few minutes -- Disney times how long the lines take. So, if the sign outside an attraction says the wait is 10 minutes or less, go for it. Conversely, if the sign says it's a two-hour wait, then it will be a two-hour wait, even if the line looks short (most of the line may be hidden from view.) 

I would suggest that you spend your first few days at WDW without a plan at all, just doing whatever attractions are convenient. Most of them will be good. Get Fastpasses when you see them available, especially if the return time isn't too far in advance, or if you plan to hang around that area of the park (in order to get a meal, say) until your Fastpass return window opens.

Since you will be in Orlando for 10 days, if there are things you wanted to do and the line was too long during your first day at a particular park, do those attractions later in the trip after you have a better idea of where things are. For this latter part of the trip, it might be worthwhile to use one of the touring guide sites (and/or get up early). Even early in the trip, it may be worthwhile to use of one the touring guide sites for a sense of which park will have the lightest crowds. As a general rule, parks with Extra Magic Hours will have heavier crowds. Also, the Magic Kingdom has been getting heavy crowds lately on weekends, due to local people checking out the big new area in Fantasyland. 

As for which park to do first (assuming they have equal crowd levels), that depends. The Magic Kingdom is many people's favorite park (including mine), so they tend to do it first. However, some of the other parks (especially Epcot) may seem a bit low key after doing the Magic Kingdom. Whether you want to do the Magic Kingdom first or save it until a few days later really depends on your son's personality and whether he will want the "excitement to build" or to do the most exciting park first. 

Animal Kingdom has lots of animals, but not that many rides. It your son likes animals, this may be a favorite. If he like rides, he may be frustrated. 

I find Disney Studios to be the most disorganized and disorienting of the WDW parks. The streets there can be very crowded, too. There are a few show-stopping rides there (Tower of Terror, Rock 'n Roller Coaster, Toy Story Mania), but they can have very long lines, so try to get Fastpasses.

Are there any things that bother your son? Loud noises, intense (shoulder-to-shoulder) crowds, thrill rides? Disney has all of those things, so you should tell us (or ask at DISabilities at www.disboards.com) if those things will be a problem. 

On the subject of transportation, there are also cabs available at WDW if the shuttles take too long. However, if you can stay at a Disney resort, I would really recommend it. Not only will the transportation be far superior, but you will be eligible for Extra Magic Hours -- time periods when only Disney resort guests are allowed in the parks. 

As for Universal, I think the only area with lines is usually the Harry Potter area. Universal is mostly thrill rides, with less theming and fewer family-friendly rides than WDW. It is about a 20 minute drive from WDW in light traffic.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 4, 2013)

glypnirsgirl said:


> ...
> Depending on how busy the park is, you may be done within a few hours. If you are, use the Disney Transportation system to go to the park with the EMH. See whatever the event is, Illuminations or Fantasmic, and do the rides until you drop.


Denise plans to stay at Bonnet Creek, so she won't be eligible for EMH (Extra Magic Hours.)


----------



## JudyS (Mar 4, 2013)

ronparise said:


> ....
> There are 4 Disney parks..Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom.and Universal has Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios (plus the water parks but its too cold for them now) You might want a day for Downtown Disney and another for City Walk...


Oh yeah, the Disney water parks! How could I forget them? They are truly excellent (although hard to get to by shuttle, so it may be worth taking a cab.) June will probably be good weather for the water parks, and the crowds will probably be lighter than in July or August. 

These aren't just pools; they have tons of rides. Typhoon Lagoon has a shark pool to swim in and a "water roller coster", and Blizzard Beach has a ski lift. 

Unless your son dislikes water, I'd give at least one of these a try.

Good thing you are going for 10 days! There is TONS to do!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's what I normally tell friends/co-workers who never been to WDW.

For a first timer visiting Disney World in Orlando, I would suggest spending all of your time at Disney World and doing the other parks (Universal & SeaWorld) the next time you're in Orlando. 

I've been to Disney World many times and I still haven't seen and done everything. Disney World has four major theme parks, two water parks, indoor interactive park (DisneyQuest), and Downtown Disney. Also WDW encourages longer stays by lowering the per day cost based on the length of the ticket.

Disney World property map - http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/index.htm

*Anytime the kids are out of school expect crowds at DisneyWorld.*

THINGS TO DO FIRST
1st - pick up a Guidebook. The best guide for first timers is PassPorter's Walt Disney World by Jennifer & Dave Marx. The Best Disney Guidebook for folks who have been to WDW or the extreme planners - The Unofficial Guide Walt Disney World by Bob Sehlinger
2nd - if you want to eat onsite, then you need to make your dining reservations asap. Restaurant reservations have been hard ever since they introduced the dining plans at DisneyWorld. 
TIP: Select which days you’ll visit each of the parks first then make my dining reservations based on where we’ll be on that day.

TIP: For Universal Orlando, I suggest staying onsite at one of the Universal hotels in order to take advantage of the unlimited Front of the Line (FOTL) benefits available to all Universal hotel guests. This benefit is worth it anytime you’re visiting Universal when the kids are out of school (1 night stay will get you two full days of FOTL). 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/universal-resorts/index.htm

NOTE: I haven’t been to Universal Orlando since the Wizarding World of Harry Potter has been added.

*Suggested Number of Days at each Park* 
- 2 days for Magic Kingdom (they have an afternoon parade and evening parade & fireworks) 
- 2 days for EPCOT – 1 day in Future World (rides) and 1 day in the World Showcase (countries) (they have an evening Illuminations Fireworks) 
- 1 day for Animal Kingdom (they have an afternoon parade) 
- 1 day for Disney Studios (they have an afternoon parade and evening Fantasmic Show) 
- Half day for Downtown Disney (optional Cirque du Soleil’s La Nouba) 
- Half day DisneyQuest (optional Cirque du Soleil’s La Nouba) 
- 1 day for Waterpark (Blizzard Beach)
- 1 day for Waterpark (Typhoon Lagoon)
Return to any of the above based on how many extra days that you have left.

Top Thrill rides in each of the parks :
Magic Kingdom Three Mountains - Space Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain & Splash Mountain
MGM - Tower of Terror, Rockin Roller Coaster and Star Tours
EPCOT - Test Track, Mission Space and Soarin
Animal Kingdom - Expedition Everest, Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl

*PARK STRATEGY*
(1) During peak travel season (anytime the kids are out of school) avoid the Park offering Morning/Evening Extra Magic Hours (EMH).  Most onsite Disney guests will head to the park offering EMH and stay there all day therefore avoid the park with EMH. 
I normally head to the park that had an Evening EMH the previous night. It should have the smallest crowds the following morning. You can find the park hours here - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm
(2) Arrive as close to Park Opening as possible
(3) Ride the most popular rides before noon to beat the crowds (most folks like to sleep in)

PARK TIPS
(a) Pick up a PARK MAP & TIMES GUIDE for a list of show times near the park entrance and at various Park Shops
Theme Park maps - http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/index.htm
Most recent Times Guide - http://wdwent.com/index.htm (select the link at the top of the page to get to the Times Guide for each of the Parks)
(b) Bring layers – Some indoor restaurants can be quite cold
(c) In the summer, expect daily brief afternoon showers (optional rain poncho)

WDW Dining Reservation Tip: 
You might find more availability if you book the early or late seatings. For example:
 - before 6pm or after 9pm for dinner
 - before 9am or after 11am for breakfast
 - before noon or after 2pm for lunch


Good Luck


----------



## javabean (Mar 4, 2013)

*WDW suggestion*

My main suggestion would be to purchase non expiring passes to WDW. This is costly but relieves so very much of the pressure to push, push, push, which is what everyone does when they have a fixed number of days pass. It is money spent but never wasted. And I imagine pushing DS in any direction he does not choose to go is a challenge and counter productive to your time together. With the non expiring pass you can just rest, recharge and enjoy your time together. If you're not up to a Full day at a park, go wander in Downtown Disney or stroll through the lovely resort areas of Boardwalk, Swan & Dolphin, Yacht & Beach Club. You'll have an enjoyable time and not have the lines etc. If you do not use all your park days you can look forward to another time traveling together. We are still using passes from 2008 (which were purchased with 2008 prices). Enjoy.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate driving in Orlando and my vision is OK...the tolls, poor signage,and terrible drivers.  I'm sure your concierge can help you find adequate limo/taxi services that will make your time with your son very rewarding and memorable.

Brian


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the fantastic info.! - I have started a file and I'm printing it out.


----------



## jjlovecub (Mar 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> After that....I'm lost!  If anyone wants to suggest a day-by-day itinerary for us, I will be forever in your debt!
> 
> Thurs. -
> 
> ...



Denise I am an annual passholder for both WDW and Universal. We will actually be at BC from 3/9 to 3/16 so our stay overlaps yours. I have altered my strategy for your dates. This rotation comes from 5 years as an annual passholder so there is a method to my madness  With that - feel free to alter as you wish but I believe while this is a busy time in Orlando this scheduloe is your best bet at encountering the shortest waits.. ALL of these I get to the park before it opens!

Thurs. - Universal Studios (Islands of Adventure). Go straight to Harry Potter. Do not pass Go. Do NOT do anything else first. 

Fri. - Animal Kingdom

Sat. - Rest Day at the resort

Sun. - Universal Studios

Mon. - Magic Kingdom

Tues. - Epcot

Wed. - Rest day at Resort

Thurs. - Hollywood Studios

Fri. - Fly home


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm surprised at how many people say AK is 1 day! There are so many shows and it doesn't stay open late like other parks. We had a GAC and still couldn't figure out how to fit in all the rides and festival of the lion king (not to mention other little shows they had). We did see the parade though. We also loved the safari ride (kinda like a live Indiana Jones ride! :rofl: It was crazy!).

As DLR vets, perhaps that's why MK was no big deal and only needed a day. We skipped some rides that we knew were the same or not as good as DLR.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 4, 2013)

First of all, Disney World is absolutely huge and daunting.  I would not even try to scalp the entire place in one trip.  You will drive yourself crazy.   I wouldn't even try to do both Disney World and Universal studios either.

The primary reason is that it is very easy to get theme park fatigue.  After 3 days in a row of doing theme parks, it is possible to get tired of it.  You need a break.

Here is what I would recommend.

Definitely do Epcot Center, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios.  It will take 2 days at Epcot and not even a full day at the other 2 theme parks.   Since you want to do Harry Potter, build Universal Studios as a Fourth theme park.   Skip Islands of adventure unless you really like rides.  If you do, then skip Hollywood Studios and spend 2 days at Universal and Islands of adverture.

Make those 4 theme parks your solid days which you will do no matter what.  Use the other venues / theme parks as fillers depending on how you feel on a given day.  Getting too scheduled can be very tiresome.  It will start feeling like work.

When you do EPCOT, enter from the boardwalk which is right near Bonnet Creek anyway.  If you enter the back entrance, there won
t be anyone there since everyone else will be coming in through the front gate.

In your research, just plan around the rides you really want to do.  For the rest, just play it by ear.  You will not be able to do everything.  Even if you did, you would be miserable at the end of the trip.

Doing Typhoon Lagoon, Blizzard Beach, DisneyQuest and Downtown Disney are easy to do.  Use them as filler.

The reason why I left the Magic Kingdom out is because it is very close to Disneyland in California.  You've already seen most of that already.  It will be very familiar.   Do it as you can.  Skip it if you must.

Don't get over scheduled.  It just makes it less fun.

We have been to Disney World so many times, we just go to the things we like to do.  Spend 3 hours in a park and leave.

We like to eat at certain places, so we just go there as well and check out everything around it when we are there.  

I would recommend anyone's first trip to be for a week or 10 days and in May around Mother's day.  The theme parks are light and easy to do lots of rides without much wait time.

Oh yeah, spend the extra money at Universal for their Express Pass.  It will suck not having it watching everyone pass you by in lines.


----------



## mecllap (Mar 4, 2013)

Denise -- here's a quick tentative plan:
Thursday:  Since MK probably has Extra Magic Hours on that day, go ahead and go to Islands of Adventure and do the single rider line for Harry Potter, and if you're all mobile and strong walkers, maybe do a walk-through of both parks in one day and decide if you want to spend another day at one.  (You'll need their hopper-type tickets; they charge extra for their equivalent of Fastpass, and it only allows one ride per attraction -- not worth it IMHO).

Friday:  Animal Kingdom (Epcot and MK both appear to have EMH going on that day).

Saturday:  weekends likely busier everywhere so take your chances with Epcot or Hollywood Studios (if you are there June 1,2,7,8,9 -- go to DHS and enjoy seeing all the Star Wars characters out and about, and the parade).

Sunday:  Magic Kingdom  (Have you been to Disneyland - many similarities, but also several differences).

Monday:  again, an MK EMH day -- go to the Park you haven't been to yet.

Tuesday:  start going back to the Parks you want to repeat.

[I hadn't looked at easyWDW before and found its opening blog this morning to be slightly annoying to "old people" (of which I am one, altho not an ECV user) and Flower and Garden event lovers, but it did appear to be useful]. 

You do want to avoid the Parks that have Extra Magic Hours, so be sure to have the current calendar of those for the days you're there (even tho BC can't use them, they may have them noted, but you can get them from Disney's website; I used the week of June 16 as an example). 

I'm sure we'd be happy to tell you our opinions about various details and get you further confused, too if you want!!! Just ask!  I'm going down there at the end of April and early May; might be able to check on something for you if there's something specific (you can pm me).  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## mecllap (Mar 4, 2013)

Not to do a hijack:  Quote:  "I would recommend anyone's first trip to be for a week or 10 days and in May around Mother's day. The theme parks are light and easy to do lots of rides without much wait time."

BocaBum:  Sure hope you're right on with that -- exactly when I'm going!  (altho I have been many times).

Your advice is great for first-timers ( I think Denise may be locked into some decisions already, but those ideas should be helpful).


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't feel like 8 full days is enough to do justice to both WDW and Universal, either (and I wouldn't even think about Downtown Disney, the water parks, DisneyQuest, etc.).

One day definitely isn't enough for Universal.  Two days is doable, but three days is better.

That basically leaves 5-6 days for Disney.  The LEAST we have ever done is 7, and that felt so rushed.  We normally prefer a couple weeks, with a few rest days, giving 10+ full days.  For us, that's normally about 3 days at MK, HS and Epcot and 1-2 days at AK.

You have to realize that WDW is the size of San Francisco.

Denise seems to really want to do Universal, and I think she can get a good portion done on both WDW and Universal, but any extras (Downtown Disney, water parks, DisneyQuest, Citywalk, other theme parks, etc.) really should be skipped.

Also, I would warn that you're going to have to really pick and choose which advice you follow in this thread.  Much of it is conflicting.  There are many ways to tour successfully, and you're better off picking the one that works for you rather than trying to piece together a bunch of conflicting methods.  You have to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2013)

Since we are on the West Coast, it may be a long time until we get back, so we want to see as much as possible.  I know it will be a "death march"  but we have done it in Southern CA, with all the parks there, which are even more spread out, so we know what we are up against. (Disneyland, Disney CA, Universal, San Diego Zoo, Sea World, etc.)

Note that I am locked into the school schedule - we are going in early June - no other option - timeshare and airfare are booked.

Thanks again for so much good info. and great opinions!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2013)

Meanwhile..... I seem to remember Denise mentioning in post #1 prominently, ESPECIALLY HARRY POTTER. Recommendtions seem to be missing this. Just a friendly reminder.

Sounds like a fun trip but very busy anyway.

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Since we are on the West Coast, it may be a long time until we get back, so we want to see as much as possible. I know it will be a "death march"  but we have done it in Southern CA, with all the parks there, which are even more spread out, so we know what we are up against. (Disneyland, Disney CA, Universal, San Diego Zoo, Sea World, etc.)


WDW + Universal > DL + Universal + Zoo + SeaWorld.

We've done the So. Cal. CityPass (3 DL days + Universal + Zoo + SeaWorld) + Legoland + extra days at DL in a trip that length.  No problem.  WDW by itself in a week is a challenge.  Fitting WDW + Universal in 8 days in early June will be a bit brutal.  Disney and Universal are much bigger in FL.

It's doable, but it'll be pretty exhausting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2013)

Love touringplans.com and use it every trip, and we are familiar with everything Disney. The best advice: arrive before rope drop every day, go to the parks that do not give Disney guests early entry.  The parks are packed on early-entry days.  

Never go to Universal on weekends. Plan the Universal trip on a Tuesday-Thursday only.  If you go first thing in the morning and arrive before it opens, you will be able to ride everything in both parks in one day, if you've a mind to do it all in one day.  We like to eat at Bubba Gump's on the way out of the park at the end of the day.  

Universal has an "eat-all-you-want-in-a-day" deal, and it's fine.  We have done it during the busier times of year, because we can eat two meals in the parks easily enough.  But we prefer going to Universal Studios first thing and eating fish and chips or something else delicious at Finnegan's for lunch.  They even have Shepherd's pie and beef stew.  Very good comfort food.  Finnegan's is across from Revenge of the Mummy ride.  It's great food for park food.  

We go to the back of the park at Universal Studios first and ride Men in Black and Simpsons.  

Islands of Adventure we do after lunch, and it's not a place where I ride much.  Lots of coasters.  Hate 'em, but Rick loves them, and so do our kids.  Even my stepdad rides the coasters and he is 77.  He went on every one this last trip in January.  I couldn't believe it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't do rope drop - coming from the West Coast, getting up at 6 a.m. feels like getting up at 3 a.m.  No can do!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Can't do rope drop - coming from the West Coast, getting up at 6 a.m. feels like getting up at 3 a.m.  No can do!



You have got to get into TRAINING if coming from the West Coast. Starting setting your alarm clock to 3AM and by June, that will seem like a normal wake up time.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> You have got to get into TRAINING if coming from the West Coast. Starting setting your alarm clock to 3AM and by June, that will seem like a normal wake up time.



Not happening...we prefer to arrive late and stay until closing.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 4, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> ... Since you want to do Harry Potter, build Universal Studios as a Fourth theme park.   Skip Islands of adventure unless you really like rides....
> Oh yeah, spend the extra money at Universal for their Express Pass.  It will suck not having it watching everyone pass you by in lines.


Actually, "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter" is in Islands of Adventure, not in the original Universal Studios park. Denise said seeing the Harry Potter area is a priority, so if Denise & her son only do one Universal park, it should be Islands of Adventure. Also, I think Flight of the Hippogriff is the only attraction in the Harry Potter area that uses Express Pass, and its lines aren't all that bad. The last couple of times I was at Universal Studios, everyone was in the Harry Potter area and the other areas were so empty that the Express Pass didn't seem worth the cost to me. 



javabean said:


> My main suggestion would be to purchase non expiring passes to WDW. This is costly but relieves so very much of the pressure to push, push, push, which is what everyone does when they have a fixed number of days pass. ...


While I agree with the advice not to "push, push, push," I don't think a non-expiring pass will be worth it for Denise. She's already said she wants to spend lots of days in the WDW parks, so she would use up all or almost all of the days on a non-expiring pass. At any rate, the non-expiring option can be added at the end of her trip, if she wants to.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2013)

I get it about the time change.  We come from Colorado, so Florida is two hours later for us.  The summer will be busy, and that is the only reason to go for rope drop.  But I get it, believe me.  

Rick and I love Toy Story Mania in Hollywood Studios and go over and over and over again.  We like Extra Magic Hours for our Disney resort stays, and we go early in the AM to ride Toy Story.  It's the only EMH we do.  We have been able to ride it six times before the rest of the crowds came into the park.  By then, we were ready to ride Star Tours while the crowds were at Toy Story.  

Universal on Sunday is a terrible idea, as annual passes for Florida residents are cheap, and that is when they go.  We made the mistake of going on a Saturday and, boy we were sorry.  The lines for Spiderman were out of the door and wound inside of every part of the maze.  The employees told us Tues-Thurs were the best days for crowds, so we stick with it.  Some of the shows don't start until 11:00 AM.  But summer may not be an issue for late starts on shows.  

Love Men in Black and ride it at least 8 times each trip, first thing in the morning.  It's wise to go to Simpsons first, then MIB, then Mummy, Shrek, Despicable Me, then over to Terminator and Rocky Horror Makeup Show.  That show is always the same, but we seem to go every time, because we always have friends and family that have never seen it.  After Rocky Horror, go to ET, which is back there, too.  The bird/ animal show is cute but is similar to the other shows at Disney.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 4, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Actually, "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter" is in Islands of Adventure, not in the original Universal Studios park. Denise said seeing the Harry Potter area is a priority, so if Denise & her son only do one Universal park, it should be Islands of Adventure. Also, I think Flight of the Hippogriff is the only attraction in the Harry Potter area that uses Express Pass, and its lines aren't all that bad. The last couple of times I was at Universal Studios, everyone was in the Harry Potter area and the other areas were so empty that the Express Pass didn't seem worth the cost to me.
> 
> While I agree with the advice not to "push, push, push," I don't think a non-expiring pass will be worth it for Denise. She's already said she wants to spend lots of days in the WDW parks, so she would use up all or almost all of the days on a non-expiring pass. At any rate, the non-expiring option can be added at the end of her trip, if she wants to.



Oops, you are right.  We were there last June.  I forgot we went to Islands of Adventure first and then Universal Studios.   It was really cool.  I am glad we did it.

Either way, don't need to do both Universal Studios and Hollywood Studios.  I would do one or the other, but not both.


----------



## Catira (Mar 4, 2013)

Denise not sure on your June travel dates but Star Wars Weekends is also going on at Hollywood Studios on the weekends. If you or your son are fans you might want to attend. Otherwise, probably best to avoid HS park on the weekends because it is crowded. 

Star Wars Weekends will take place every Friday, Saturday and Sunday from May 17 – June 9, 2013.


----------



## Bajanswife (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's how I sort out my park days:

1. Make an Excel spreadsheet that looks like a calendar with boxes, and head up each box with a date

2. Go to EasyWDW.com, find your Orlando dates in the crowd calendar and fill in the best days in order of preference (either theirs, yours or a combination). e.g. you might have an idea that MK is wonderful as a first park or a last one, so you would factor this in. They automatically send you to the park that doesn't have EMH, so they are perfect for offsite people. Don't bother to put down the worst park - you may then have 2, maybe 3 choices per day.

3. Fill in firework times, parade times and special events. 

4. Study your Excel calendar and see which days are "tight", meaning there's only 1 good park that day, maybe because of a special event that you want or don't want. Firm up the parks for those days - highlight them yellow or something.

5. Go to the other days now (the ones with more choices) and pick the parks that you are still missing. make sure you allocate WDW parks for both weekend days, because the Universal parks need to be on week days.

6. Note closing times of Universal and IOA - you may want to pick a week day with a later closing time, due to your touring style. People say that Harry Potter crowds tend to thin out closer to closing time, as everyone rushes there first thing in the morning.  

7. Go to the Disneyworld website and see what meals you can get. We have enjoyed breakfast at one of the monorail resorts on one of our MK days. You can do that for an Epcot day as well. Bonnett Creek transpo will take you to the park, and then you can hop on the monorail from there.

Other tips:

- have you considered shortening your Bonnett Creek reservation by a day or two (if you can?) and staying onsite at a Universal resort hotel for a night or 2? That will give you unlimited express line access from your check in day to check out day (inclusive). That will help tremendously with the crowds. Harry Potter does not have Express - that will just have to be done whenever you can find the shortest lines (near closing?). But at least you will be able to do everything else with reasonable wait times. 

- if there are 2 parades, the later one is usually less crowded - ride popular stuff during the first parade.

- identify your first Fastpass opportunity before you get to the park and go straight there, or go there via the board that shows you all the wait times and Fastpass return times - that will show you if Fastpasses are gone for the day so you don't waste your time going to the ride to get one.

- there are phone apps that give you wait times - look into those


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 8, 2013)

Great tips, and very similar to what I do.

The one slight variation... I usually have in my mind how many days I want to spend in each park, so my first step is to look through the easyWDW Most Recommended Parks and see which parks have more (usually AK) or less "Most Recommended" days than I want, which ones have the most limited "Most Recommended" days (usually MK), etc. Then I'll work from there. Usually, we're able to pick a combination that gives us the number of days we want in each park, with about 80% "Most Recommended" and about 20% highly recommended.

That way, I know that I'll get the lowest possible crowds and the maximum amount of time in each park. I find that far more important than doing things in the order I might prefer (starting with MK, finishing with my favorite park, and having things spread out in a way that would make someone with OCD proud).

Another way that might be simpler to visualize... Pick all of easyWDW's "Most Recommended" parks. See how that compares to how many days you want to spend in each park. Look to see which days you can swap out to get "Highly Recommended" in preferred parks.

For example, if I was going April 21-27 and wanted 2 MK, 2 Epcot, 2 HS and 1 AK, here are easyWDW suggestions for that week:

(The first one listed is Most Recommended.  The others before the | are also recommended.  The ones after the | are not recomended.)

4/21 HS AK EP | MK
4/22 EP | AK HS MK
4/23 HS AK MK | EP
4/24 MK EP AK | HS
4/25 EP HS AK | MK
4/26 MK AK HS | EP
4/27 EP HS | AK MK

That's 2 MK's, 2 HS's, 3 EP's and no AK. (That's odd!) So looking at the 3 Epcot days, it looks like 4/25 would probably be the best to switch to AK. It's #3 but still recommended. It's #2 on 4/22, but it's not recommended (and EP is highly, highly recommended).

So with this schedule, I would get the 2/2/2/1 days that I wanted. Six of them would be the most recommended park for the day, and the other one would still be recommended.


----------



## Hyperplanner (Mar 9, 2013)

Denise I hope you have a wonderful time  We also will be there in June, so looking forward to our trip.. Best advise I can add to the numerous responses, (which were excellent) are these things: 

Set your own pass while following a plan, this way you don't end up looking like a (miserable magical guest) you will see them!! as you walk the park lol... and please laugh when you remember me writing this to you :hysterical: 

drink plenty of water and have a snack, 
 take time to smell the popcorn! there is beauty to be seen in these well planned parks. 

Make wonderful memories with your son... and lastly if you see me smile ... 

Have a blessed trip


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 10, 2013)

We are also going in June due to school schedules. I like the calendar on easywdw and have used it in the past. Pick parks by the green color on the calendar. Also look at the maps of the parks on websites to get an idea of what rides or shows are indoors. This way you can make a dinner reservation or watch a show during the time-frame you know your son and you will need a break from the heat. Here is a sample schedule I would do if not staying on property.


thurs: epcot or animal kingdom
Friday: Animal kingdom
sat: Magic kingdom
Sun: epcot
Mon: Magic kingdom
Tues: universal
wed: universal
Thrus: epcot or Animal kingdom
fri: Hollywood studios


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Mar 16, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Denise,
> 
> I dont think Bonnet Creek makes sense without a car unless ypu plan to spend all your time at the resort, but thats me.
> 
> ...





+1 for that^^^ and +1 for touringplans.com.


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Mar 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> We will be there in early June, and DS wants to see as much as possible in the Disney parks and universal, and I mostly need help in planning a schedule to do that.  He likes EVERYTHING at the parks and wants to do as much as possible.
> 
> *He does not want to hang around the resort and relax, or do resort activities, or visit anything besides the parks - so we will be hitting the parks every day.
> *
> ...



I don't know if you guys have been there before, but these parks are HUGE. You will walk miles, every day, and deal with hordes of people.

10 day trip, with 8 days for activities, is going to be exhausting if you are planning lunch time till closing every day.

I strongly recommend a day in the middle of your schedule for nothing more than a "sit by the pool" day.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 17, 2013)

I forget how many days you are in FL, but here is my recommendation:
2 day MK
2 day EPCOT
1 day AK
1 day HS
1 day IOA
1 day Universal

I, like you, am a night person.  I agree, for the most part, with the tips that Elaine gave for touring MK and EPCOT.  Start with getting a FP for Space Mountain.  The second fast pass I would get is Pinocchio.  These two rides have long lines continuously up until closing.  Tommorowland and Fantasyland are near each other. It's not to long to walk back and forth between them if you are getting fast passes for the ride in the next section.  If there are two parades, watch the second parade.  The lines for the more kid-oriented rides go way down during the first parade, then most of the younger families leave.  I would do the Little Mermaid ride during the first parade.  I haven't been since the new section opened officially, but I went during a fewtwo preview weekends.  The mermaid ride line was very fast moving. What held it up was people playing with the interactive games in the line and not moving when the line moved. 

I looked at the calendar and it looks like MK only stays open until 11pm during the beginning of June.  Too bad, you can get most of the park done between 11pm - 1am after the crowds are gone.  

On your second day in MK, head to the left and get fast passes for Splash Mountain first and Big Thunder Mountain second.  You can walk up to Adventureland and Frontierland while waiting for the fast pass times.  Do Pirates, Aladdin, Jungle Cruise, Tiki Room, Bear Jamboree, Hall of Presidents and Haunted Mansion.  Those two areas are in a big oval. 

I would highly recommend making a dining reservation for a sit down restaurant.  Florida is hot and humid and the quick serve places are very busy and load.  My favorite when I don't want to spend a lot of money is the Plaza, right off of Main St.  They have sandwiches and ice cream.  The prices are only a dollar or two more than the quick service restaurants, but the portions are bigger.  The atmosphere is so much more relaxing - a server refills your beverage, the A/C works well, and you don't have people hovering over you waiting to take your table as you take your last few bites of food.  IMO taking time to sit and recharge in the middle of your time in the park is imperative if you plan on doing a full day of touring.  (Make dining reservations if you want to do a sit-down meal!)  You usually have a good view of the parade route and the shows on the castle stage for the Plaza, also.


I also agree with Elaine's plan for EPCOT, with two exceptions - I love the Nemo ride and wouldn't spend too much time in the aquarium.  Aren't you from the SF Bay area?  The aquarium there is much better, as is almost every zoo compared to Animal Kingdom.  IMO, do the Disney stuff while at Disney and do nature stuff at the aquarium or zoo.  Soarin' FP's are gone fast, so head straight over there.  If they are gone, get in the Soarin line on your way out of the park, about 10 or 15 mins before closing.  If you are in line before closing, they will keep the rides open until everyone who was in line is done.  

On the second day in EPCOT, get a fast pass for the new test track.  The lines have been very long.  One problem with the fast pass line and the single rider line is that the people in the stand by line are given a card to design their own car.  It's not a problem until you leave the ride.  They have interactive computer games that test different things on your car model.  You can't participate if you don't have a card.  They may have changed that since opening the ride.  If not, I would still take the shorter FP line.  

If you decide to take my suggestion of a sit down restaurant in the middle of your time at EPCOT, Via Napoli has delicious brick oven pizzas made in the tradition style of Naples.  

Hollywood Studios - FP's for Toy Story will probably be gone by the time you get there.  Plan on doing that last, 10 or 15 mins before closing.  As long as you get in line before the park closes, you can ride.  You'll have to plan that around Fantasmic, because Fantasmic is the best show in all of WDW, IMO.  They usually have two evening shows for Fantasmic that time of year.    

You should get FP's for Tower of Terror first, then Rockin' Rollercoaster second.   The car stunt show is really good, too, and there are only a couple of shows per day, so check the schedule when you get there.  Star Wars is great, but that ride is often walk on later in the day.  The expereience changes, so you can do it a few times and it will be different.  I would avoid Star Wars weekends, unless you really like Star Wars.  There are more characters walking around, but the Star Wars crowd is older. It makes the lines longer for the more "grown up" rides. You can probably skip the play house disney show.  You probably won't know any of the characters in that show.  The show is all based on Disney Jr. (preschool) characters. 

My fav sit down restaurant at HS is the 50's Prime time cafe.  Split a wedge salad, fried chicken dinner and a peanut butter and jelly milkshake with your son while watching old clips of 50's tv shows.  (Instead of PB and J, I get a PB and chocolate.  I say split because the chicken dinner is half a chicken and the milkshake is huge - 2 glasses worth.  Whatever you do, don't miss the milkshakes!  They are hand dipped and so much better than any other WDW milkshakes.  The last time we went to HS, we went to the Sci-fi dine in theater.  We were talking about how good the milkshakes were at 50's Prime Time.  Even the server from the sci-fi place said she went over there to buy milkshakes.  The sci-fi diner and quick service milkshakes are from a frozen mix while the 50's prime time are hand dipped.)  

It's late, so I'll have to give my 2 cents tomorrow about AK, Universal and IOA.


----------



## mpizza (Mar 17, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I hate driving in Orlando and my vision is OK...the tolls, poor signage,and terrible drivers.  I'm sure your concierge can help you find adequate limo/taxi services that will make your time with your son very rewarding and memorable.
> 
> Brian




+1 for the taxi - especially at night after fireworks, or a special dinner at one of hotels.  

I've been to Orlando for conferences without a car.  If I managed some free time, I grab a taxi and venture off for a few hours.  No problem.

Enjoy a wonderful trip!

Maria


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 17, 2013)

AK is my least favorite Disney parks, so I have the least experience to help you out.  People seem to love AK or hate it.  It bothers me that they built it recently and knew how many visitors they have each year, but they built narrow walkways and bathrooms with only one doorway.  I understand wanting the theme to seem authentic, but who wants to rub up against people in line for the restroom when you are trying to get out, especially in 90+ temperatures?

The two main shows, Nemo and Lion King are really good.  Both of the venues are pretty big, but you should get there a little bit early to get a seat.   You’ll have to look at FP times and show times when you get to the park that day to plan your day.  I’d probably get a FP for Mt. Everest first, and either the rapids ride or the safari ride second.   All the areas are spread out with only one or two big attractions in each section, so be prepared for a lot of walking at AK.  Personally, I think the rapids water ride is pretty much the most boring water ride I’ve been on.  You wait in line for a long time, get on the raft, turn a corner, go down one big hill designed to make everyone wet, and you are at the end of the ride.   On other water rides I’ve gone on at other parks, you can see water hazards coming.  I always try to team up with whoever I’m sitting next to and we shift our weight to try to get a specific person wet.  It sometimes works, sometimes doesn’t, but there really aren’t random water hazards on the Disney ride.  There may be an area that other guests can pay to squirt water guns at you, but then they just get whomever they aim at wet.  

It seems like some people forget the dinosaur ride because it’s kind of off by itself down a little path, but that ride is fun.  Primeval whirl in Dinoland is fun, too, although the majority of Dinoland seems like it is geared to kids.   
If you do the safari ride in Africa, you will see animals.  There is a train near the safari that takes you to the animal conservation station.  IMO, that takes a long time out of your day.  They have a petting zoo type place and info on animal conservation.  It’s good for younger kids, but I wouldn’t go for two adults.   If you go later, I wouldn’t do the animal walking paths, either.  It will be hot and the animals will all be hiding out in the shade.  (If either of you are major animal lovers and that is the main reason you want to go, you may disagree with me.  As I said earlier, if I want to do Disney attractions, I go to WDW, if I want to see animals or sea life, I’ll go to the zoo or aquarium.)

Universal IOA – Do this park before Universal!  This is where you find the Harry Potter area.  The Harry Potter area is so themed, you’ll want a lot of time to look around at all the little details, especially if you are a Happy Potter aficionado.  The Harry potter ride is a must do.  If you feel like you didn’t have enough time to really see all the details inside of Hogwarts, you can get in just to see that without waiting in line for the ride.  The ride is really worth it, though.  Make sure you follow directions and lock up anything you have with you in the free lockers.  You will move 180 degrees, from your back to your stomach.  The Hippogriff roller coaster is, IMO, not worth the wait.  It’s a “my first” roller coaster, but often has a line of an hour plus.  Spend the time seeing the shops details or reriding the ride in Hogwarts.  The stores often have lines to get in, but it is worth going in.  The dueling dragons coasters are rarely busy.  The two sides are different experiences, and the lines are usually 10 – 15 mins.   The section does get much less busy toward the end of the day, although I haven’t been there during the beginning of June.  I think a lot of people leave the parks to go to the CityWalk area to eat and go to clubs.  Three Broomsticks has the best food in the park!  The chicken, roasted potatoes, and grilled corn is probably the best quick service I’ve ever had in a theme park.  Do yourself a favor, and eat there.  They do not sell any sodas in the Harry potter area.  If that is an issue, bring it in with you for lunch.  They sell bottled water, butterbeer, and pumpkin juice.  You can always ask for a cup of free water.  Butter beer is like a cream soda with a light whipped cream-type thing on top.  I think they sell a frozen, slushy-type version and a non-frozen version, although it’s been a while since I bought it.  Pumpkin juice, to me tastes like apple cider with pumpkin pie spice and/or nutmeg in it.  I prefer pumpkin juice, but they are both very sweet to me.  The default in some of the beverage stations is to sell the drinks in expensive souvenir cups, but they do sell them without the cups for a much less expensive price.  I can’t remember where, though, sorry.  Maybe Three Broomsticks?  

Last year they sold refillable soda cups and popcorn buckets that you can carry around either Universal park.  The refill prices are (were) very reasonable and you can bring the cup and bucket back on subsequent visits.  This was a great deal for me since I bought one and got refills many times.    

If you start at HP, I would walk back out through the park toward the Dr. Seuss section and do the activities that way and back around to HP.  I think Poseidon’s Fury, right near the HP attractions is an interesting walkthrough show.  The lines in the Dr. Seuss  section get very long. You can use your judgment on what you want to see there.   Do the hulk coaster, and all the rides in the superhero section, then do the three water rides.  A lot of people stay in that water ride section during the hot part of the afternoon, but it will start to clear out a bit closer to dinner time.  Then, return to Happy Potter through the Jurassic Park.  The lines in the HP section, in my experience, get just as quick as first thing in the morning.  The park has early morning hours for people staying at the hotels on site.  Even if you are there at rope drop and head straight over, the wait can be relatively substantial from people using the early admission benefit.  

I say to go to IOA first, because if you feel like you want even more time visiting Hogwarts, you can return the next day.  It is definitely the draw for most people.  Plus, IOA has more big coasters than Universal if you like those.  

If you go to Universal, I agree to head to the back and start with the Simpson’s ride and Men in Black.  You can completely skip the Curious George and Barney section.  There won’t be anything for you in that section.  There is an animal show at the theater on the way over if you like those. You’ll be able to fit everything else in during the rest of your time there.  The Rock n Roll roller coaster always has a long line, so be prepared to wait.  The Revenge of the Mummy is much quicker.   That ride is similar in intensity to Big Thunder Mountain, but with a scarier mummy theme.  It’s inside though, so it’s good to get out of the heat.  The Disaster show is interesting.  It takes about an hour to do that ride/show because there are three or four sections.  Make sure to head back to T3 and the horror make-up show.  Do the Shrek and Minion ride on the way out of the park.  Except for the Simpson and MIB ride, the majority of rides you’ll want are set up in a pretty small section of the park set up like city blocks.  It’s not too hard to get from one attraction to the other in that area.  My kids like the burgers and milk shakes at Richter’s Burgers in Universal better than any of the other quick service places we’ve been to in Universal.  It’s not bad, but nowhere near as good as Three Broomsticks in IOA.  The burgers are better than the burgers in Mel’s drive-in, even though Mel’s looks cute.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 17, 2013)

A couple things I forgot - IMO, don't spend your money on park hoppers.  You'll have so much to see, you should only do one park per day.  Plus, it takes an hour plus to park hop.

I wouldn't do the water parks or Downtown Disney, either.  Dinner on your first day will be plenty of time to see it.  Downtown Disney is just lots of shopping and restaurants.  The water parks are fine, but there are better water parks elsewhere. 

The dessert party is expensive considering it is desserts.  (And knowing me, I'd want to eat enough to get my money's worth and make myself sick.  ) The pavilion the party is in is not a bad place to watch the fireworks, but you need to be right at the edge of the patio.  Otherwise the roof of the pavilion blocks some of your view.  I don't know how crowded the party will be and if you'll be able to be near the edge of the patio.  If you walk from tommorowland towards the castle, you'll have just as good a view from that sidewalk without paying for the dessert party.  After the first parade, most of the people will fill into the streets to watch the fireworks.  Just stay on that sidewalk.  The evening parade has light up floats, so you don't need to be right at the curb. You get more of a big picture view from a little further back and see the individual lights close up.  There won't be as many people watching the later parade.  (I'm assuming the park stays open late enough at the time of the year you are going to have two parades.)


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 19, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> Plus, it takes an hour plus to park hop.


And this is no exaggeration.  Especially if you're using Disney transportation, where there's almost no park to park transportation.  To go from AK to HS for instance, you would need to walk to the front of AK (which could be up to a mile depending on where you are), walk to the bus, wait for the bus, ride the bus to DTD or a resort.  Wait for the bus to HS, ride the bus, walk to the entrance, go through security, wait in line at the gates, and walk to wherever you're going in the park.

About the only two park to park Disney transportations I can think of are 1) Taking the Monorail between Epcot and MK (and I think you have to switch Monorails at the T&T Center) and 2) Taking the boat (or walking -- about 30 minutes) from the International Gateway at Epcot to Hollywood Studios.

But even in those two cases, I would suggest trying to schedule so that you can stay in a single park each day.


----------



## zora (Mar 26, 2013)

Denise,  I'm at okw w/DD3 now. Although we've done dlr 2x this is our first x at WDW. And it's huge. I got hopper tickets thinking that the parks are w/in walking distance, no way. We got tickets from undercover tourist (thank you everyone for that advice ) but next time will get single park tickets. I rented a car and to go from one park to another is over an hour. The bus shuttle service can be longer. If you want to go to a character meal make the reservation now. We went to crystal palace and it was soo worth it.   $41/adult for buffet and pooh, tigger, and eeyore came to the table took photos w/us and signed her autograph book. 
Today we went to universal IOA.  I don't know how to post the ride info on this site but if you pm your email address I can scan and email it to you next week when I get back home. We stood in line at the Harry potter ride until we got to the gate ( about 40 minutes), discovered the single rider line, switched, and OMG, 10 minutes later we were on the ride. 
Also b/c you are a night owl and won't get the early morning time, definitely spend the money on express passes.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 27, 2013)

zora said:


> definitely spend the money on express passes.



The express passes aren't good for the Harry Potter ride, though.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Denise,

Have been to Disney many many times.  All trips were at Disney resorts except the last two at my timeshare at Star Island.  I never buy park hopper passes.  I find I am tired after visiting one park.  I am a planner, everything is written down and scheduled BEFORE I arrive in Florida.  The first thing I do is what you did writing each day on paper.  The second step is reading, reading ( a lot) to find the busy, moderate and slow days at EACH park.  This attendance I write on my paper with the days so lets say Disney Monday-busy, Epcot Monday-slow.  I write this on my paper.  As you go along -it takes time-I find the slow days and that is where I go.  Please note though even if the info says slow day it may be super busy and you still need to wait in long lines.  The last two trips at Star Island were in June-very HOT and crowded.  Drink LOTS of water.  We stopped a lot inside the parks to sit, relax while sipping ice tea which quenched my thirst-in air conditioning.

Now you have a list of days with busy park and slow park, the slow park I highlight in yellow the busy park I highlight in with red pen and I include the moderate park for that day too-always need a back up plan.  This list comes with me on my trip.  Ahead of time I knew which restaurant I was having dinner at-in Epcot I like the Rose and Crown, in Disney I like Liberty Tavern for sit down dinners-we ate an early dinner before the crowd.  It was nice to relax in the air conditioning. Each of the parks has small cafe's or commissaries.  Very easy to grab a cold beverage, cool off and re energize.  

I like to take two days at Epcot.  One day for the Countries-my favorite to visit and one day for the front. If your son likes cookies, pasties etc.. Epcot has two GREAT bakeries.  Again buy a pastry sit and relax.  You can do it all in one day but you will be there later and you will be very tired too.  The fireworks were BEAUTIFUL at Epcot if you happen to stay late one night and that is of interest to your son.  Disney can be done in one day but two days is nice.  Spend one day in the front then one day doing the back.  Before I go I know what rides I want to go on-again read.  Hollywood Studios can be done in half a day.  I like to go go go on a vacation and see and do as much as I can.  

Hope this helps a little.  Each of us on the forum have different opinions based on our likes or dislikes and past experiences.  It is better to ask lots of questions.  It sure helped me plan.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice!  I am keeping notes.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 27, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> ... Start with getting a FP for Space Mountain.  The second fast pass I would get is Pinocchio.  These two rides have long lines continuously up until closing. ....


There is no Pinocchio ride at Walt Disney World. 

I know people want to share their love of WDW and tell new visitors how to get on all the top rides, but I don't see how a first-time visitor could possibly follow all the very detailed advice on this thread. It is all just too much to remember, especially if you don't know where the rides are.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 27, 2013)

I forgot to address the breakfast planning.  We had a delicious breakfast at IHOP before going on our days adventure.  It was a nice big breakfast which lasted until our early dinner. They have very healthy alternatives as well.  Eggs, omelets along with fruit.  You can go to the IHOP restaurant and put in the zip code to locate one near the TS.  I did make eggs, toast and precooked bacon one day. Also bought a few pastries which I had for breakfast.  Had coffee/tea each day in the TS.  My thoughts are I am on vacation and I don't want to cook I want to eat out and be pampered too.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 27, 2013)

Another thought  I went to two of the dinner theaters the past few years.  One you are in the dark while eating with your hands.  Not sure if your son would find this fun or not it was Medieval Times-a lot of action, horses, tricks, fighting etc.  The next Florida visit I went to Arabian Knight-nice dinner, beautiful horses but the story was a bit slow.  Still a nice night.  When I planned this I made reservations for the day I arrived by plane because I would want dinner, relax but not go to a park.  You could do something like this on your recoup day after flying the red eye.  

http://www.medievaltimes.com/


http://www.arabian-nights.com/

I will try to think of more things that we did.  I believe I still have the folder from my last trip, perhaps still with the schedules and brochures.


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 27, 2013)

JudyS said:


> There is no Pinocchio ride at Walt Disney World.
> 
> I know people want to share their love of WDW and tell new visitors how to get on all the top rides, but I don't see how a first-time visitor could possibly follow all the very detailed advice on this thread. It is all just too much to remember, especially if you don't know where the rides are.



You are right, I meant Peter Pan.  It was late.

Denise asked for advice.  She's a smart woman.  I'm sure she'll read everyone's advice and use what works for her.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 1, 2013)

I know you won't be rising early to go to the parts, but let me give you a real world example of the importance of rope drop and picking the right parks...

Yesterday was the second busiest day of the year for WDW.  Wait times for many rides in the afternoon were 1-2 hours (and higher on a few).  Magic Kingdom was the worst park to be at, although all looked pretty brutal based on wait times.

We hit Hollywood Studios when they opened, and only had an hour before we had to leave.  We got there about 25 minutes before official opening, and they were already letting people in.  We went straight to Toy Story Midway Mania (which usually has the longest lines).  The sign said 40 minutes.  The Cast Member at the entrance told us it was 10-15 minutes.  There was NO LINE in the main part of the queue.  We were on the ride in less than 5 minutes.  We rode.  We went back around to the entrance.  Cast Member told us it was 25 minutes.  We were on the ride in less than 10.  Next, we went to Star Tours, which was walk on.  The park had been open 45 minutes, and we rode three rides.  There wasn't time for anything else before we had to go, so we headed to the gates and left.

This is the result of two things: Good touring practices (hitting rope drop, knowing what to ride when) and picking the right park for each day.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2013)

*First trip to WDW & Universal*



DeniseM said:


> We will be there in early June,
> and DS wants to see as much as possible in the Disney parks and
> universal, and I mostly need help in planning a schedule to do that.



Are you still in the planning stage 
or are you having fun on vacation...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

Gone and back!   - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193588


----------

